# Can't Unhide Certain Files / "Hidden" Checkbox Greyed Out



## gescom (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm running XP Pro 32-bit SP3. In my music collection (located in My Documents), I typically put an image file for an album labeled folder.jpg so it's displayed on the folder when looking at thumbnails. However, I've noticed something strange that I can't figure out. Some folders I'm positive have a "folder" image are no longer visible within the folder in Windows Explorer. I can put the image's file path in and actually view the image, but I can't see it when looking in the folder. I have "show hidden folders" checked on, but the image still isn't visible.

In the meantime, I had started using XYplorer as an Explorer supplement, and it turns out I can see the image file in the folder using XYplorer (though it's displayed as a hidden file is/not opaque). When I check out the properties for the image, the "Hidden" checkbox is checked, but it's greyed out so I can't unhide it. It's only these "folder.jpg" images I've had trouble with, so it's over my head. I've tried the "attrib -h" command that I've seen around, but it doesn't do anything for me. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello gescom

If the Properties/Hidden box is greyed out then the file is considered a System file

You should use 
*attrib -s -h [drive] [path] [filename] *
at the command prompt to remove first the system attribute and then the hidden attribute.

.


----------



## gescom (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, that seems to work. But is there any reason this would happen in the first place? These files didn't start out hidden.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

I don`t know why it happens.

Only once saw a suggested reason and it was that the files had been restored from the Recycle Bin.

Other than that I haven`t got a clue :smile:

.


----------



## zinminthan (Aug 4, 2009)

hello
I am also using window xp. In my window all folders and files are already hidden.
When i try to remove hidden check box, it is not active.How to recover it........
Pls help me................


----------



## laurin1 (Oct 29, 2004)

zinminthan said:


> hello
> I am also using window xp. In my window all folders and files are already hidden.
> When i try to remove hidden check box, it is not active.How to recover it........
> Pls help me................


You have to remove the system attribute first, as described above.

attrib -s -h "File or Folder Name"


----------



## Thomanji (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to share in case someone has a issue like my customer where all files and directory were hidden and the hidden attribute was greyed out.
Instate of doing each folder and file one by one you can do:

attrib -s -h [drive:]*.* /s /d
this will change the attribute on all directory and folder in the specified drive letter including subdirectory.

or use:
attrib -s -h [drive:][Path]*.* /s /d
to change only files in a specified path or directory

Best wishes,
Thomanji


----------



## hanishnag (Dec 29, 2009)

hi its not a reply

i have a question 
there are some files in my system which cant be unhide
through the command on this site 
I am able to unhide files individualy
but it takes a long time 

*attrib -s -h [drive:]*.* /s /d*
actually this command does not work for me
wt* *.* *sings mean *please elaborate*
there is folder which is also hidden and some hidden folders in it.
that folder is not able to unhide with the command also
*please help*

also tell how can i unhide subfolders of a folder
Any help will b Greated
Thanks


----------

